# Community: Age of Yahoo (Season 6 Trailer)



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

https://screen.yahoo.com/community/community-season-six-trailer-premiere-175500821.html

(Not sure how long YT link will survive)


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Only two more weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Wish there was a Yahoo! Screen app for my TV..


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

There's a Yahoo Screen app on the Apple TV, right?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> There's a Yahoo Screen app on the Apple TV, right?


There's one for Roku.
http://www.roku.com/channels#!details/39315/yahoo-screen


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> There's a Yahoo Screen app on the Apple TV, right?


Yes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Very excited for this to come back. I'll have to figure out a way to watch it on my TV, but that shouldn't be too hard. Do we know whether this is just a one-shot deal by Yahoo, or is there a possibility of them producing more episodes after this?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

No Shirley and no Troy? I dunno.
maybe?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> No Shirley and no Troy? I dunno.
> maybe?


Troy left at the beginning of Season 5 and it was depicted on the show. Shirley's departure hasn't been dealt with on the show since Yvette Nicole Brown decided to leave the show after S5 aired but before they started producing S6.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been watching since Episode One of Season 1 I know when Troy left.
I am HOPING the show is as good without Yvette Nicole Brown and Donald Glover. 
Hence the MAYBE


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Do we know whether this is just a one-shot deal by Yahoo, or is there a possibility of them producing more episodes after this?


As far as I know, there is a possibility of them producing future seasons if everything works out (if Dan Harmon wants to do it, if the financials look good for Yahoo, etc.).

So be sure to go out and buy a Honda and tell them you saw it on "Community."


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

trainman said:


> As far as I know, there is a possibility of them producing future seasons if everything works out (if Dan Harmon wants to do it, if the financials look good for Yahoo, etc.). So be sure to go out and buy a Honda and tell them you saw it on "Community."


Listening to last week's Harmontown, I'd say Dan doesn't want to do it. He sounds kinda burned out on the show.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

There's a Yahoo Screen app for Android, but I can't get it to work on my tablet. It always says, "Something isn't right, but we'll be back soon." Well soon has been 2 days now. I wonder if it's an issue because I'm rooted. 

If I could get it working I would be able to stream to my TV. Otherwise, I'm not a fan of watching things on my computer.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

midas said:


> There's a Yahoo Screen app for Android, but I can't get it to work on my tablet. It always says, "Something isn't right, but we'll be back soon." Well soon has been 2 days now. I wonder if it's an issue because I'm rooted.
> 
> If I could get it working I would be able to stream to my TV. Otherwise, I'm not a fan of watching things on my computer.


No Roku, Apple TV, or XBox in the house?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

ebockelman said:


> No Roku, Apple TV, or XBox in the house?


Nope.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I've been watching since Episode One of Season 1 I know when Troy left.
> I am HOPING the show is as good without Yvette Nicole Brown and Donald Glover.
> Hence the MAYBE


Well, they are bringing Paget Brewster and Keith David in this season and I've liked their previous comedy work.

And certainly Jonathan Adams was an improvement over Chevy Chase.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Well, they are bringing Paget Brewster and Keith David in this season and I've liked their previous comedy work.
> 
> And certainly Jonathan Adams was an improvement over Chevy Chase.


Jonathan Banks


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jonathan Banks


Whoops, sorry. You're right.

Well, I still want to see Jonathan Adams, Dennis Haysbert, and Keith David together in something.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

midas said:


> There's a Yahoo Screen app for Android, but I can't get it to work on my tablet. It always says, "Something isn't right, but we'll be back soon." Well soon has been 2 days now. I wonder if it's an issue because I'm rooted.
> 
> If I could get it working I would be able to stream to my TV. Otherwise, I'm not a fan of watching things on my computer.


Yea, quoting myself incase someone else runs into the same problem. Turns out it was my ad blocker. Easy enough to turn off and reboot if needed.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Very excited for this to come back. I'll have to figure out a way to watch it on my TV, but that shouldn't be too hard. Do we know whether this is just a one-shot deal by Yahoo, or is there a possibility of them producing more episodes after this?


After this, it's the movie, no?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

midas said:


> Nope.


I guess if you're a big enough fan, might be worth investing in the cheapest Roku you can find 

I have a Roku, but was curious. Amazon Firestick have the Yahoo screen app? That's could be the cheapest option for you.

Watched the trailer. Looks promising, and I'm not sure why, but looked to be much better resolution than the series (probably 1080P as opposed to NBC's 1080i)


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Amazon Firestick have the Yahoo screen app?


I don't think so..
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=node=7031433011&field-keywords=yahoo

Yahoo! Screen's website says select Samsung and Vizio TV's have it available. That probably means it won't be available for the TV you have.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I guess if you're a big enough fan, might be worth investing in the cheapest Roku you can find


I have a Roku 3. One thing I find very annoying about it is that you can't manually configure the DNS settings on it. I have Yahoo blocked on my home network through OpenDNS. Therefore, I can't watch Yahoo! Screen on the Roku. Fortunately, I have an AppleTV as well, which does allow you to manually enter the DNS servers.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I don't think so..
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=node=7031433011&field-keywords=yahoo
> 
> Yahoo! Screen's website says select Samsung and Vizio TV's have it available. That probably means it won't be available for the TV you have.


I have an LG TV. I'll have to check. Either way I have Roku so I'm golden


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I have a Roku 3. One thing I find very annoying about it is that you can't manually configure the DNS settings on it. I have Yahoo blocked on my home network through OpenDNS. Therefore, I can't watch Yahoo! Screen on the Roku. Fortunately, I have an AppleTV as well, which does allow you to manually enter the DNS servers.


Just curious why you have Yahoo blocked. At least from my experience, it's fairly safe.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry if the question is stupid...so is this available for free?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Dammit - Region locked. Guess I'll be watching it via alternative means. That's sad, as I'd like to help Yahoo's numbers.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I have a Roku 3. One thing I find very annoying about it is that you can't manually configure the DNS settings on it. I have Yahoo blocked on my home network through OpenDNS. Therefore, I can't watch Yahoo! Screen on the Roku. Fortunately, I have an AppleTV as well, which does allow you to manually enter the DNS servers.


If you have a robust enough DHCP server, you can make a IP reservation that specifies different DNS servers for that device.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> Dammit - Region locked. Guess I'll be watching it via alternative means. That's sad, as I'd like to help Yahoo's numbers.


Yahoo only has the rights to it in the U.S. and some Southeast Asia countries.

Sony owns the rights to the show elsewhere, so presumably, they're going to try to sell it to other outlets (broadcast/cable/satellite channels) in the places where Yahoo doesn't have it.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> Dammit - Region locked. Guess I'll be watching it via alternative means. That's sad, as I'd like to help Yahoo's numbers.


Use a VPN and accomplish both goals!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

busyba said:


> After this, it's the movie, no?


Presumably assuming it gets enough Kickstarter support - hey, if it worked for _Veronica Mars_...

Then again, that might depend on (a) how well Season 6 does, and possibly (b) whether or not they could talk Brown and/or Glover back for a movie.

Then again again, technically a direct-to-video 90-minute episode would count as a movie, just as the show's one Emmy - for an animator who worked on the first Christmas episode - makes the show an "Emmy-winning series." (Trivia: the Emmy came in the year when Community was pretty much the only NBC sitcom not to get any Emmy nominations - the "individual achievement in animation" category doesn't have nominations, but each entry is judged on its own merits as to whether or not it gets an Emmy; this is almost always the category that has the most Emmy winners each year - but it turned out to be the only NBC sitcom to win any Emmys that year.)


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

The first two episodes of season 6 are now available to watch.

My daughter and I are going to watch them later today after school and work.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Just watched the first 2. It's kinda like Arrested Development's return to Netflix. Super high hopes but a let down


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I wasn't let down by these first 2. It's still the same show. If anything the Harmonless season 4 was more like Arrested Development's fourth season.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Given the non familiar delivery platform I find myself forgetting to watch this.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Rokus have a yahoo channel so it makes watching these so much easier. 
I thought the first two episodes were pretty good. Definitely some funny moments.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Rokus have a yahoo channel so it makes watching these so much easier. I thought the first two episodes were pretty good. Definitely some funny moments.


Awkward roku interface, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Was there a post in this thread yesterday about an app that you could add to a TiVo that would allow access to Yahoo Screen? I was planning to follow that instruction, but when I came back here, the post was gone.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was there a post in this thread yesterday about an app that you could add to a TiVo that would allow access to Yahoo Screen? I was planning to follow that instruction, but when I came back here, the post was gone.


Well blow me down! Looks like TiVo does indeed have a Yahoo! Screen app now:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10441383#post10441383


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Awkward roku interface, though.


Yeah, the Yahoo app is pretty primitive compared to other Roku apps.

Still, I thought that Community had brought back the funny very well.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Well blow me down! Looks like TiVo does indeed have a Yahoo! Screen app now:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10441383#post10441383


Wow, that's even better than the post I was referring to. Thanks for sharing that. Now I just have to hope that it gets rolled out to my Premiere ASAP.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried every internet ready tool I have (BD player, PS3, and TV) to watch it on my TV and could not. I refuse to watch on a computer. I gave away my chromecast a while ago because I never used it. I guess I shouldn't have!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

There were no commercials in the episodes I streamed off of Yahoo so I wondering how Yahoo is going to monetize this.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

JYoung said:


> There were no commercials in the episodes I streamed off of Yahoo so I wondering how Yahoo is going to monetize this.


Endorsements maybe? It could be a prestige thing to get the word our about the service for now.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

JYoung said:


> There were no commercials in the episodes I streamed off of Yahoo so I wondering how Yahoo is going to monetize this.


They do have a "Community" marketing/sponsorship deal with Honda, but, yes, I was very surprised that didn't extend to Honda commercials within the first two episodes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Given the non familiar delivery platform I find myself forgetting to watch this.


Yeah, streaming doesn't fit into my OCD-brain TV/TiVo watching pattern.



JYoung said:


> There were no commercials in the episodes I streamed off of Yahoo so I wondering how Yahoo is going to monetize this.


Maybe no commercials, but good lord, that is the clunkiest viewing app I've ever used.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was there a post in this thread yesterday about an app that you could add to a TiVo that would allow access to Yahoo Screen? I was planning to follow that instruction, but when I came back here, the post was gone.


I posted it.. I had issues with it and was getting 403/404 errors for the Community episodes so I took the post down. It was only up for like 3 minutes so I was hoping no one saw it. Before I posted I played some other videos without issue so made a poor assumption it would work.

Here is the app, and here's how it works.

If we're getting a native app I would use that.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Streaming using a PC I still got freeze ups and stuttering.

I enjoyed the episodes though.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Worked great on Apple TV, for those of you with that option.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Worked great on Apple TV, for those of you with that option.


Great tip, thanks! Works great from the AppleTV (one benefit of their forced standard UI across apps).

I've watched maybe five minutes and laughed out loud several times, so looking forward to continuing.

Yahoo Screen is an ad-supported service, so expect to see some, if not in the first episode at some point.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I had a good streaming playback with my Roku but as noted above, the Yahoo app needs work in the interface.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I watched it on my Tivo with the new Yahoo! Screen app being pushed out. It didn't show up in the OnePass (just reruns on Amazon) but if you load the Yahoo! Screen app you can watch the episodes there.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> There were no commercials in the episodes I streamed off of Yahoo so I wondering how Yahoo is going to monetize this.


Oooh, I hope that's true even via the Tivo interface. (If not, I was going to at least TRY to record to my XS32, if copy protection wasn't set.. it is on SOME On Demand stuff for example, but not all.. So I can still skip ads in some of the few shows I watch via On Demand..)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> Oooh, I hope that's true even via the Tivo interface.


No commercials in the TiVo version.

Watched episode 2 tonight. Great episode. Smelled like Community of old, all the "just not quite normalness" that makes Community so unique.

I'll give it an A. I give the first episode a B.
*
And Jesus wept!*


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The Roku channel UI is terrible. I can get the trailer but I'm still trying to find the actual episodes. I've been using Roku for several years and this is the worst I've ever seen for a channel.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> The Roku channel UI is terrible.


This year in Battle of the Terrible UIs, Roku Yahoo versus TiVo Yahoo.

Which leads me to wonder... who actually creates these? It is so different than any other UI on my TiVo. Does Yahoo do it? If so, they are actually shooting themselves in the foot. The last thing you want when you're trying to build an audience for a new source is a UI so bad it makes people joke about it online. Or stop watching because they can't put up with it.

I'll watch Community, as I love the show. But I promise you, I will never watch a new show via this UI, unless it becomes GoT buzz-worthy.

Yes, UIs make a difference.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> The Roku channel UI is terrible. I can get the trailer but I'm still trying to find the actual episodes. I've been using Roku for several years and this is the worst I've ever seen for a channel.


3 button presses.
I opened the Yahoo Roku channel, clicked back (button press count = 1) when a video started auto playing, then I navigated down to the next row (button press count = 2) and pressed ok (button press count = 3) and then I was watching the first episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Playing is easy. Using the new OnePass in TiVo, I didn't even have to open Yahoo. Simply pressed play and it started. Even remembered my caption setting.:up:

But try to do *anything *else. And you realize why TiVo & trick-play have spoiled you.

For example, try to back up 8 seconds (or any short period of time). It ain't one button press.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> 3 button presses.
> I opened the Yahoo Roku channel, clicked back (button press count = 1) when a video started auto playing, then I navigated down to the next row (button press count = 2) and pressed ok (button press count = 3) and then I was watching the first episode.


It takes awhile for the video to load, so the average viewer is left looking at a black screen with symbols and text of the Roku remote commands. You assume (as with all other Roku channels) that you're supposed to take an action, except that every button you push really doesn't do what you want. It's only after reading your description that I now know to wait until an episode loads before doing anything. This UI isn't even remotely close to the design of any other Roku channel, which is going to frustrate potential viewers. In fact, just using the word "design" is being kind to the developers.

Even now knowing how to at least start watching episode 1, there's no clear explanation (in the UI) about how to choose to watch a different episode or how to resume watching a partially viewed episode. If that's even possible. When I try it, I'm always placed back at the start of the episode.

If you're going to be a streaming-only channel then you would think that the developers might work a little harder to make things easier for viewers.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Playing is easy. Using the new OnePass in TiVo, I didn't even have to open Yahoo. Simply pressed play and it started. Even remembered my caption setting.:up:
> 
> But try to do *anything *else. And you realize why TiVo & trick-play have spoiled you.
> 
> For example, try to back up 8 seconds (or any short period of time). It ain't one button press.


*And* the one button you think you should press, and will invariably do so out of habit, does something completely different and undesired.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

robojerk said:


> It didn't show up in the OnePass (just reruns on Amazon) but if you load the Yahoo! Screen app you can watch the episodes there.


Last night I noticed the OnePass has season 6 with Yahoo!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Last night I noticed the OnePass has season 6 with Yahoo!


Yeah, I just wish that when you created a OnePass for a show like Community and it shows up on My Shows, that you'd just be able to watch it as if it were any other recorded show rather than having to go into the Yahoo Screen app (which takes forever) and then use the clunky UI. That should be the magic of OnePass: the streaming is all dealt with in the background and the show plays using the familiar TiVo UI.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> It takes awhile for the video to load, so the average viewer is left looking at a black screen with symbols and text of the Roku remote commands. You assume (as with all other Roku channels) that you're supposed to take an action, except that every button you push really doesn't do what you want.


I get that screen for about 2 seconds and then I'm in yahoo and a video is playing. Even on my Roku Streaming Stick which is nothing but slow and laggy, I get that screen for only 4 seconds and it clearly says "Loading"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Episode 3 didn't have commercials either.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Having a tough time remembering to watch this.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I was very glad to find them on "other means". I just have to remember to check for new episode and download them.

I thought the first 2 episodes were fantastic but I miss the old professor (Mike from Breaking Bad).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Having a tough time remembering to watch this.


Me too. If not for this thread, I would probably have missed it altogether


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My OnePass folder didn't show that Episode 3 was available, but I went into the Yahoo Screen app and watched it from there.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Me too. If not for this thread, I would probably have missed it altogether


Even with this thread, once I get home, I just forget and end up doing or watching something else.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I sent myself an e-mail with the subject "Community". So whenever I check e-mail at home, it reminds me to check for new episodes!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

There's a new episode every Monday. Obviously you still have to remember that, but at least it's not variable when the new ones come out.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> There's a new episode every Monday. Obviously you still have to remember that, but at least it's not variable when the new ones come out.


Tuesday, actually.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Having a tough time remembering to watch this.


I sure hope this is available for a long time, since I likely will watch it in the summer, as now I'm still trying to "keep up" with my Tivo filling up.. though I'm not anymore quite as bad as the guy's wife who won't delete recordings at all.. I'm finally to the "nuke SP" stage for some.. but I'm still in the high 90% range at the moment.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Episode 4 and still no commercials.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

was the "Gay Dean" song a spoof of a real song? if so, what is the original?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The original song is "Jolene" and I think the original singer was Dolly Parton.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> The original song is "Jolene" and I think the original singer was Dolly Parton.


Cool, thanks. I hope I can find an arrangment of the song that is close to what they did here. That sounded fantastic.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> The original song is "Jolene" and I think the original singer was Dolly Parton.


It sure sounded like her singing Gay Dean too  Not sure if it was though


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> It sure sounded like her singing Gay Dean too  Not sure if it was though


I checked the credits before coming here to ask. There was no mention of the song or the singer. I would think that if Dolly Parton sang it, it would have been highlighted.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I checked the credits before coming here to ask. There was no mention of the song or the singer. I would think that if Dolly Parton sang it, it would have been highlighted.


I had forgotten to check myself.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Haven't seen the ep, but Mindy Smith did a cover of Jolene.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Believe it or not, there's a pretty good cover of it by Miley Cyrus that can be found on the you tubes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just listened to it again. Doesn't sound like Parton at all. No vibrato in the voice. No twang. It is a nice cover but it doesn't sound like her at all.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I just listened to every version they have on iTunes and nothing comes close to how nice this one sounded. Crap. I like the lyrics as well. This is very frustrating!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm glad these have no commercials, but I still haven't made it through one since they have no convenient controls/can't come back and restart where you stopped off (yes even for a short show I sometimes don't watch it all in one sitting).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Still no commercials for episode 5.

And I'm disappointed that they had Brian Van Holt on and didn't make one Cougar Town joke.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok after getting past the first couple of episodes I'm Totally IN. I'm glad it's back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Ok after getting past the first couple of episodes I'm Totally IN. I'm glad it's back.


+1. I'm finding these latest episodes as funny as anything I've seen on Community. Well, maybe not ever, but very funny stuff. This week was great, those rolling, fighting iPads. And the broomstick!:up:


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, if this had been on NBC it would have had Microsoft tablets or something lame like that which would have totally brought me out of the story.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Argh! BTN is down so I can't download the latest episode 

There is zero drop off in quality or fun so far. I'm loving it (as opposed to Arrested Development; which totally sucked in its reincarnation).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Argh! BTN is down so I can't download the latest episode  There is zero drop off in quality or fun so far. I'm loving it (as opposed to Arrested Development; which totally sucked in its reincarnation).


What is BTN? I'm not familiar with the term.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> What is BTN? I'm not familiar with the term.


BroadcasThe.Net is a torrent site.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> BroadcasThe.Net is a torrent site.


Thank you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> BroadcasThe.Net is a torrent site.


Since you can watch these shows LEGALLY, without commercials even (not that that would make it any better), why are you choosing to get them illegally?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> Since you can watch these shows LEGALLY, without commercials even (not that that would make it any better), why are you choosing to get them illegally?


I'm not. I've been watching using the new Yahoo Screen app on my Premiere. I was just answering the question Tony asked based on someone else mentioning BTN.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mattack said:


> Since you can watch these shows LEGALLY, without commercials even (not that that would make it any better), why are you choosing to get them illegally?


I do so because I prefer to watch things on a 65 inch plasma than on a 22 inch computer screen.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

That seems like quite a bit of time and trouble for a problem that can be solved with a <$50 streaming device.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ebockelman said:


> That seems like quite a bit of time and trouble for a problem that can be solved with a <$50 streaming device.


Time and trouble? To download a torrent?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ebockelman said:


> That seems like quite a bit of time and trouble for a problem that can be solved with a <$50 streaming device.


I got the google streaming device actually (forget the name) and it was more trouble than downloading a torrent! I gave it away (not sell it, even) to someone on TCF. Had no use for it.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

We still don't have Yahoo Screen on the TiVo so we have to watch on the Xbox.

How do we get it on the TiVo? Premiere Elite.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Boy that Honda CRV sure has advanced safety features.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I have realized that I am an old fogey. I have now realized that unless a show is on mainstream TV, I completely forget about it. I watched the first 3 or 4 episodes and have totally forgotten the rest of these. I'm sure I'll get to them when I have less to watch or during the summer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, there's our answer for how Yahoo is affording to provide all these episodes without commercials. Still a funny episode.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, there's our answer for how Yahoo is affording to provide all these episodes without commercials. Still a funny episode.


I know it's paying a very small portion of my salary, but even I thought the amount of sponsored content was a bit over the top.

But I was happy I was able to recognize the big-name guest star...



Spoiler



...even without her glasses.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I have realized that I am an old fogey. I have now realized that unless a show is on mainstream TV, I completely forget about it. I watched the first 3 or 4 episodes and have totally forgotten the rest of these. I'm sure I'll get to them when I have less to watch or during the summer.


"Ok Google, remind me to watch Community on Tuesday nights."

That should be as reliable as a Honda Fit.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> "Ok Google, remind me to watch Community on Tuesday nights." That should be as reliable as a Honda Fit.


Now that would be funny product placement.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

JYoung said:


> "Ok Google, remind me to watch Community on Tuesday nights."
> 
> That should be as reliable as a Honda Fit.


thanks a lot, now siri is mad at me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh My. Where did he go?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

boywaja said:


> thanks a lot, now siri is mad at me.


Today at lunch, we were playing around with Siri after discussing Eliza, the old psychological program.

Me: "Siri, a friend of mine is depressed and is thinking of committing suicide."
Siri: "I cannot change your contacts for you."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I did not get the end scene in episode 10 (the episode about the giant hand). Is there some meta-whatever there that is zoomed right over my head?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Are you talking about the scene between the hand buyer and his wife?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Are you talking about the scene between the hand buyer and his wife?


Yes. I have no clue what it was about and I missed what happened to the boy. The father mumbled the words and I did not get it at all.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Yes. I have no clue what it was about and I missed what happened to the boy. The father mumbled the words and I did not get it at all.


The father had bought a giant kite which flew away with the boy.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> The father had bought a giant kite which flew away with the boy.


He thought that if he bought a giant hand, the kite would return with their son.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you. Now it all makes sense. I could not make out the "kite" part and so the entire joke was lost on me.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So are we done?

I enjoyed the season.

Last episode spoiler



Spoiler



I would have liked to see Troy back


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If that was the series finale, they did a great job. I thought S6 was great.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> If that was the series finale, they did a great job. I thought S6 was great.


I totally agree. Season 6 was on par with any of the great seasons. Every episode was excellent.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The third black person in the background was really funny!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I couldn't help noticing that they took some swipes at season 4.

So, the movie is next?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've only watched a couple of episodes so far, but in case anyone didn't realize, it DOES remember your pause point if you stop watching an episode. They just force the Yahoo promo and title screen on you again the next time you start.

I wish skip back worked, but with no regular commercials, it's acceptable..


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Was this the first time they dropped the F bomb (twice). I don't remember that in any other season 6 episodes.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

McHale is saying that the show is done but the movie could still be coming. Yahoo or Sony have not said if the show is officially done.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/community-canceled-six-seasons-813075


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

I'm very late but I just finished (and loved) the final episode. While I'd love a movie I think this is a great way to send off the show.

Minor non-plot related spoiler 


Spoiler



Did the dean really have no crazy costumes the entire season? I didn't notice.


----------

